# [Spoilers] Base Naruto (The Last) vs. The Sannin



## Ersa (Jan 21, 2015)

*Location*: Konoha crater
*Distance*: 20m
*Mindset*: IC, intent to kill.
*Knowledge*: Manga
*Restrictions*: Sage Mode, Chakra Mode, Bijuu Mode, Rikudo Mode, Gedodamas and Edo Tensei.

Bear in mind, in base Naruto can still be supplied chakra continuously by 100% Kurama and can now use Kurama amplified FRS without clones.


----------



## Zef (Jan 21, 2015)

Hmm....I'll give it to the Sannin.

If Sage Mode is restricted for only Naruto then Jiraiya can use Frog Song. 

Can Naruto use FRS without any of his modes?

I feel like Naruto _should_ win, but I can't see how with these restrictions.


----------



## Kyu (Jan 21, 2015)

19 year old Nardo pulverizes the sannin into dust.



> Can Naruto use FRS without any of his modes?



Yeah, Naruto can casually toss multiple FRS(s) in base and control where he wants em to go.

He had enough precision to slice one of Toneri's goons in two without hitting Hinata who was being carried by said goon.


----------



## Mercurial (Jan 21, 2015)

Kyu said:


> 19 year old Nardo pulverizes the sannin into dust.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naruto blitzstomps.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jan 21, 2015)

Didn't watch movie.

 Base Naruto stomps.

 Frog Song ain't working if Sasuke wasn't capable of beating Naruto w/ genjutsu.


----------



## ueharakk (Jan 22, 2015)

....I don't even see how war arc base naruto doesn't stomp when he's powered by 100% Kurama and can throw remote controlled rasenshurikens with an arm.


----------



## Amol (Jan 22, 2015)

20m distance


----------



## Zef (Jan 22, 2015)

Kyu said:


> 19 year old Nardo pulverizes the sannin into dust.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then Naruto negs.


NarutoX28 said:


> Didn't watch movie.
> 
> Base Naruto stomps.
> 
> *Frog Song ain't working if Sasuke wasn't capable of beating Naruto w/ genjutsu.*


How does this logic even work?


----------



## sabre320 (Jan 22, 2015)

Kyu said:


> 19 year old Nardo pulverizes the sannin into dust.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wth how strong did naruto become:/ laser guided frs in base


----------



## Skywalker (Jan 22, 2015)

sabre320 said:


> wth how strong did naruto become:/ laser guided frs in base


Even more overpowered, just what he needed.


----------



## Kyu (Jan 22, 2015)

sabre320 said:


> wth how strong did naruto become:/ laser guided frs in base


My guess? Somewhere hovering around Base Minato/Tobirama's level. They'd beat him due to a bad match up...probably.
[YOUTUBE]HfynrDtEMOY[/YOUTUBE]

@ 0:50.

2 years of training did him well. 

On the other hand, pussy serves as one hell of a motivator.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 23, 2015)

Naruto gangbangs with loads of Frs in base, oh that development.


----------



## tkpirate (Jan 23, 2015)

FRS spam takes it.


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jan 23, 2015)

Zef said:


> Then Naruto negs.
> 
> How does this logic even work?



 Since when is Frog Song stronger than Rinnegan Sasuke genjutsu? If Rinnegan genjutsu can't even affect Naruto, why would Frog Song suddenly effect Naruto?


----------

